
What makes a good REPL? - tosh
http://vvvvalvalval.github.io/posts/what-makes-a-good-repl.html
======
iLemming
Yes, Clojure(script)'s REPL experience is really amazing. I don't think there
are any general-purpose languages (beside Common Lisp) actively being used
today that even come close in comparison. What's comes with Python, Ruby, C#,
JavaScript, etc. - is a feeble attempt of an interactive shell, those aren't
really REPLs. Even with Haskell I was really surprised to find out that you
can't "send" any selected piece of Haskell code onto GHCI.

